# Internetnutzung via Handy



## corona (3. August 2005)

Hallo,
nach langem Googlen habe ich auf einige Fragen leider keine Antwort gefunden:

- Welche Internetmöglichkeiten gibt es für das Internet?
- Wie sehen die Geschwinidkeiten dabei aus?
- Was muss man in etwa bezahlen für die Benutzung des Internets via Handy?
- Kann ich normale HTML-Seiten auf dem Handy anschauen?

Für jede Antwort bin ich sehr dankbar.
Greetz.


----------



## Tobias K. (12. August 2005)

moin




> - Wie sehen die Geschwinidkeiten dabei aus?


Also du hast GPRS mit max 171,2 kBit/s und UMTS mit 384 kbit/s bis 2MBit.



> - Was muss man in etwa bezahlen für die Benutzung des Internets via Handy?


Guck dich dochmal bei bekannten Anbbietern um, manche bieten auch Flatrates an.



> - Kann ich normale HTML-Seiten auf dem Handy anschauen?


Das kommt aufs Handy an. Du wirst sowas aber wohl eher in der behoben Preisklasse finden.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Ray1983 (25. Juni 2008)

Salve,

also es gibt auch eine Internetflatrate über Handy (seperate SIM-Karte), wo du nur 25 € im Monat bezahlst und kein Daten- bzw. Zeitvolumen hast.

Ist zwar kein DSL aber meiner Meinung nach die günstigste Variante, mobil zu surfen.

Guckst du hier: =)
http://www.base.de/base/tarife/internetflatrate.jsf;jsessionid=1CD01AB87B2986601D197D79353FD1E1

LG


----------



## timgkeller (26. August 2008)

Hi,

Vodafone bietet eine Internet Flatrate fuer die reine Nutzung am Handy an, die nur 10 Euro im Monat kostet.
In Verbindung mit einem Nokia E90 (oder vergleichbarem) und dem Opera Mini absolut zu empfehlen und preislich unschlagbar!

Gruss Tim


----------



## thealflex (26. August 2008)

@timgkeller: Du hast recht diese Handyflatrate gibt es aber so wie ich das verstanden habe beschränkt sich das Angebot auf das surfen über einen speziell angepassten Opera Mini Browser von Vodafone.

Das bedeutet das man mit anderen Programmen (E-Mail Client des Handys, IM, oder alternativen Browsern) nicht im Rahmen der Flatrate surfen kann. 

Wenn man das trotzdem macht zahlt man drauf und zwar nicht zu knapp.

Ich lasse mich aber auch gerne etwas besseren belehren.


Alternativ kann ich empfehlen z.B. über Simyo zu surfen.
Da zahlt man 24/MB. Das bietet sich an wenn man nicht zu viel surft oder es einfach mal ausprobieren möchte.

MfG


----------



## timgkeller (26. August 2008)

Hey thealflex,

da hast du schon eingeschraenkt recht. Also es ist so: Der "spezielle" Browser von Vodafone ist einfach der Opera Mini. Jedoch ist es kein Problem, z.B. den internen Nokia S60 Browser zu verwenden. Auch andere Software, unter anderem google maps funktioniert einwandfrei mit der Flatrate, solange sie das http-Protokoll und den Port 80 benutzt, wobei es auch hier scheinbar ausnahmen gibt.
Frueher ging z.B. IM Software ohne weiteres, inzwischen habe sie das wohl leider deaktiviert, aber es gibt Webseiten mit denen man ICQ, MSN und Co. dennoch nutzen kann.
eMails abrufen ueber pop3 geht demnach auch nicht, aber z.B. googlemail bietet einen eigenen Java Client an, mit dem man die Mails abrufen kann... So gibt es fuer fast alles also eine Kompromissloesung.

Drauf zahlen wirst du auf keinen Fall. So lange du ueber den Flatrate Zugangspunkt ins Internet gehst entstehen fuer dich keine kosten. Wenn du den GPRS Zugangspunkt also loeschst besteht garkeine Gefahr und wenn du ihn behaelst und dich dort ausversehen mal einwaehlst, bekommst du sofort eine SMS die dich warnt, dass das teuer werden koennt... das sit alles sehr fair geloest!

Wie gesagt, ich kann das nur empfehlen, vorausgesetzt man hat ein Handy, das die Seiten einigermassen angenehm anzeigen kann. Mit dem E90 (Aufloesung 800x352) ist das Bild fast wie am PC und dank HSDPA macht das Surfen richtig Spass!

Gruss Tim


----------



## thealflex (26. August 2008)

Ok gut zu wissen.

Das was mich personlich noch bei Simyo hält ist aber genau das was bei Vodafone nicht geht:

- IM über Jimm und
- E-Mail über den Handyclient (und dabei auch speichern und nutzen der Emailadressen aus dem Telefonbuch des Handys)

Ach ja und die 24 Monatige Bindung an die Datenoption bei Vodafone stört mich.

Aber muss halt jeder selber abwägen welche Kopromisse man bereit ist einzugehen und welche nicht. Ich warte lieber noch ein bischel. 
2 Jahre sind ja schon ne Weile und 240 Euro sind ja auch nicht wenig zum surfen wenn man eh ne Flatrate zuhause hat...

MfG


----------

